# [REQ] William D. Gann Online Courses



## Stock Jock (22 March 2016)

Does anyone know if there are online educational training or webinars for the Gann Trading Method?  I've heard that David E. Bowden is an expert on Gann, but I can't find anything on whether he has online courses or not.  I've been searching the web for any Gann training and can't find anything; so I thought I'd ask for information from this forum.


----------



## minwa (22 March 2016)

You really haven't searched hard, have you...a simple Google will tell you David Bowden is the author of Safety in the Markets.

They sell DVD courses, not EXACTLY online but very close. 

http://safetyinthemarket.com.au/product/master-forecasting-course/

They will set you back $9995 though, but wait.._Note: Students must own the Ultimate Gann Course before purchasing the Master Forecasting Course as this course builds on the lessons covered in the Ultimate Gann Course._

Hmmm, Ultimate Gann Course, http://safetyinthemarket.com.au/product/ultimate-gann-course/ is $6995. So be prepared to shell out $17k :

But before you do that, do check out http://asic.gov.au/about-asic/media-centre/key-matters/safety-in-the-market/ and if you still wish to look for David Bowden courses after that, then you're on your own.


----------



## systematic (22 March 2016)

Stock Jock said:


> I've been searching the web for any Gann training and can't find anything




You must have been using Lycos or Alta Vista.
Try this brand new search engine, I think it's going to be popular


----------



## Stock Jock (19 April 2016)

Well actually, I did come across the website with those DVD's.  That's why I asked if there were any online courses, which to most people would mean live presentations and not pre-recorded training.  I guess I should be more clear in my wording to avoid confusion.  To me online courses allows for the attendee to ask questions as opposed to DVDs where there is no interaction.  Thanks for your reply.  I'll remember that next time I should go into more ultra details to avoid any confusion; although I'm not used to doing that.
========================================



minwa said:


> You really haven't searched hard, have you...a simple Google will tell you David Bowden is the author of Safety in the Markets.
> 
> They sell DVD courses, not EXACTLY online but very close.
> 
> ...


----------



## foomt117 (12 January 2018)

Stock Jock said:


> Does anyone know if there are online educational training or webinars for the Gann Trading Method?  I've heard that David E. Bowden is an expert on Gann, but I can't find anything on whether he has online courses or not.  I've been searching the web for any Gann training and can't find anything; so I thought I'd ask for information from this forum.



hi stockjock, I also like to get my hands on the $10k course. maybe we can share cost.


----------



## Ralph69 (30 December 2018)

the ASIC injunction is against the HUBB organisation. I believe David sold his company SITM to the HUBB org years ago & they are the ones responsible for this. SITM has appeared again with David in control.

_*ASIC has obtained permanent injunctions and orders, by consent, against The Hubb Organisation Pty Ltd, which operates the business Safety in the Market,*_


----------



## explod (30 December 2018)

I had Ganns book for a number years (on loan from a finance broker friend and sorry I had to return it) but studying it well gave me a great understanding. Basically he traded on fundamentals and the seasonal effects on company profits,  wool at certain times and wheat at others as a few examples, seasonal conditions also factored in.  He was also very innovative in the development of charting.  A thorough understanding of these solid basics is very near to insider advantages when combined with knowledge on the expertise of management to cap it off in my view.

In answer to a question by Skate recently to me in his "dump it here" I intend to elaborate more on this and my other angles as time permits.


----------



## Stock Jock (3 June 2019)

I've come across another Australian educator who provides training about W.D. Gann's method.  Alan Oliver has a website he calls "Trading With Gann" that has online videos and pdf books.  What do the Gann fans in this forum have to say about his courses?


----------

